# Plowing w/ My Honda Rubicon: Extra Weight and Tire Questions



## jserr68594 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a couple of questions I hope that some of you that are experienced with ATV plowing could help me with. I want to be sure to optimize my plowing capabilities. I plow a 1/4 mile long driveway as well as the sidewalks in front of my business. I appreciate any input!

Here is my setup: 

-2004 4x4 Honda Rubicon w/ Automatic & Low-Range
-Stock wheels/tires with nearly 100% tread (ATV has 100 miles)
-Moose 60" County Plow (26" tappers to 16" on opposite end)
-Winch to lift blade.

My questions:

-I am planning on adding about 160-200 Lbs of weight to the rear of the ATV for plowing. Is this a good amount of weight? Is it hard on the suspension of the ATV to leave the weight on the machine while not in use? Should I remove it after plowing? Should I add any weight to the front at all?

-Are the stock tires good for plowing? Should I change the tires to something else? Would chains be a huge benefit? Would going with a larger tire make a big difference in traction or ground clearance? Would a larger tire affect power? 

-Any other changes that I would benefit from? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

1st question, Paved or not?

2nd, how much snow do you get on Avg.?

Paved then no on the chains, just drop the tire pressure down to 4psi up front and 3-3.5 in the rear (More traction)

Not paved, chains will help (then will beat the hell out of pavement though)

Depending on how much you weigh, I would go 50-60 on the front rack and 50-60 on the rear rack. I personally would not leave the weight on there BUT it should not hut the quad at all (Long term might wear out the springs quicker)

IF you want to get tires, Highlifter MST, Maxxis Bighorns, Pitbull Growlers/Rockers are some really good ones for plowing I hear


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive used a ruby since 05. 48" warn plow. put a towel down on the back and
a 70 bag of sand. easy on and off. never ran any frt weight. just remember
this isnt a truck. dont push more than it can handle.chains help if icy.
i turned my stock tires around thinking it might grab more. didnt really
notice much difference.sometimes you have to get out there more than once if
you get a lot of snow.--irv


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

The stock tires are hard to beat for plowing. Drop the air down some and they work pretty good.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i still run 6 or 7 # in my tires. if it gets too deep i have a simplicity w/ blower and cab.
any deeper i rely on friends w/larger equipment. we try to help each other.
im always doing the neighbors and friends walks and drives. never charge but its fun.--irv


----------



## jserr68594 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! The driveway is not paved and out average snowfall is probably 4-8 in. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

If your average snowfall is 4" to 8", unless it's "wet" snow, you probably won't need chains or much weight added. However, either, or both will help.


----------

